# alcohol free wine



## rob (Jan 5, 2012)

Over the holidays we found out that our son and wife are expecting, So Brooke wanted us to pick up some alcohol free wine. Have any of you looked closely at this. The label says (we start with premium wine, then use state of the art process to remove alcohol while retaining essential wine aromas and flavors) Well I thought that they would never add the alcohol in, then I saw it did have an ABV of .05 for whats its worth, not bad tasting.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 5, 2012)

Sutter home "FRE" wines are alc. free. ( even at .05%). you would be susprised to know how much alcohol is in Coke/Pepsi. About the same.


----------



## rob (Jan 5, 2012)

How is it removed?..

Steve, your Pepsi has alcohol in it.....


----------



## UBB (Jan 5, 2012)

I can never seem to get rum free diet coke. I've learned to just live with it.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

My other half's mother wanted alcohol free wine this Christmas so she bought Welch's sparkling. I tasted it, not too bad. But it got me thinking, is it possible for us to make a alcohol free wine that taste closer to "real wine"? If so how would we do it? Does anyone have a recipe? I was thinking about making some. I have run into a few instances this past holiday where it would be best to serve alcohol free wine to guest due to Pregnancy, preference ect...


----------



## rob (Jan 5, 2012)

Angelina, hmmm...your other haves mother????

I agree this is something we need to explore


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

well maybe my better half on my good days lol or HWMBO


----------



## rob (Jan 5, 2012)

is that what they are called in Virgina...we just call them Mother inlaws


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

I would call her that if we were married, and boyfriend sounds too much like a teenager thing. We have been together too long so I don't know what to call us. lol I guess were somewhere in between.




rob said:


> is that what they are called in Virgina...we just call them Mother inlaws


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

Now back to our regularly scheduled program. 

This is what I found on alchol free wine:

non alcoholic = 0% alcohol by volume
alcohol free = 0.05% ABV or less
dealcoholised = 0.5% ABV or less
low alcohol = 1.2% ABV or less

and this

http://www.chow.com/food-news/53912/how-are-nonalcoholic-beer-and-wine-made/


----------



## rob (Jan 5, 2012)

this is why I never did good in school, never could stay focused on the original question


----------



## Arne (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know how it would affect the flavor, but you should be able to boil the wine and boil the alcohol out of it. Somewhere on this forum I remember somebody has posted the boiling temp of alcohol and it is lower than the boiling temp of water so I would think (scary thought) you should be able to get the alcohol out without changing the taste too much. If you try it or find out how to get the alcohol out, let us know. Another quick thought, most all my wines are made out of fruit. Instead of wasting the wine by boiling or whatever, give the folks fruit juice. Arne.


----------



## rob (Jan 6, 2012)

so far I have found that it is fermented just like regular wine, then the alcohol is removed thru reverse osmosis. They say, (I somewhat agree) that the flavor of wine is derived from the grape and not the alcohol....Now I need to find out how this whole reverse osmosis works


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 6, 2012)

RO works great for drinking water


----------



## Angelina (Jan 7, 2012)

So if we used one of these it would remove the alochol?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...kAIT6S3PKeksQKq6fiQCg&sqi=2&ved=0CKIBEPMCMAI#


----------



## rob (Jan 7, 2012)

Angelina, Would you mind buying one and trying it out????


----------

